# Gustav Sunset.....



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

This shot was taken on Fm 565 north of Mount Belvieu, Texas at 7:00pm while hurricane Gustav continues it path into west Louisiana.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful pic, wall hanger 4sure!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice. I was waiting for a special moment tonight. I decided just to watch the beautiful colors.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Dang Louis, I guess taking off work tonight paid off. I would send that to Mpix.com 20x30 on the metallic paper. That is absolutly stunning.


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

VERY NICE!! I would blow that one up for the house....


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, wall hanger for sure.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Thanks everone. Just happen to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

brilliant, literally 

rosesm


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I got a few by chance stuck on I-10 for several hours this afternoon. Nothing like that but interesting since several were shot at ~ 60-70 mph and backwards haha.


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

VERY pretty photo Fisher Lou!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

GaspaGoo, The first one is really cool. The crepuscular rays are fantastic.

Thanks Hunter, it was cool.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Fisher...outstanding Rich


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Beautiful Lou. colors are just amazing.


----------

